# Pommes von McDonalds oder Burger King?



## judgmentday (10. Februar 2009)

Wollt nur mal kurz wissen von wo ihr eure Pommes am liebsten esst...


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Die die beim Restaurant dabei sind.
Das Schnellimbis Zeug ist mist^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Weder Mc Donalds noch Burger King (weg mit diesen läden-.-).
wie lisu sagte, die ausen Restaurant

edit:
in deiner eben, eingefügten umfrage fehlt die antwort "in keinen von beiden" :>


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (10. Februar 2009)

Genu wie die beiden auch, Restaurant


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Leider hab ich für zu Hause solche noch nicht gefunden wie sies im Restaurant haben...


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Definitiv McDonals. Fetttriefend, gut gewürzt und weder zu heiss noch zu kalt, genau so wie Pommes Frites sein müssen =D


----------



## Lillyan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich gar kein Pommes-Typ, lieber Reis, Nudeln, Kartoffelecken. Wenn ich allerdings doch mal Pommes esse, dann am liebsten die von Burger King... oder diese großen holländischen Pommes in der Papiertüte <3


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch mehr der McDonalds typ. Zumal ich überhaupt keine Burger mag.^^
Mein standartmenu bei Mc ist 2*6er ChickenMcNuggets und ne Große portion Pommes.^^


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Lustig ..voll geklaut von mir ..habs schon im war Thread (Ka welcher des war gesagt) Mc Donalds Pommes mag ich lieber oO 

Aber GEKLAUT ! ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch für die aus dem restaurant.


----------



## Tabuno (10. Februar 2009)

McDonalds, obwohl die bei Burger King gesünder sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> oder diese großen holländischen Pommes in der Papiertüte <3


Sowas gibts bei uns leider nicht, aber die sind echt gut. Also wenn Du nen Holländer kennst der exportieren möchte sag ihm er soll zu uns kommen ^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (10. Februar 2009)

Naja, ok ^^ McDonalds pommes sind besser..aber ich find die Cola kannst du bei McDonalds echt knicken..


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2009)

Ich mag diese weichen Pommes von McD. Genau mein Geschmack.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

McD Jünger hier *gg* Ess die Pommes dort viel lieber als beim King...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Mag sie lieber beim BurgerKing, aber der Erdbeershake is beim McDonalds besser, wenn die scheiss maschinen Funktionieren die fast immer kaputt sind xD


----------



## Exeone (10. Februar 2009)

Pommes und bürger von Bk und shakes von MCD


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Februar 2009)

Pommes,hmm ich würd eher sagen Mcdonalds aber die Burger find ich bei Burger King eindeutig besser.
Hmm die Nuggets bei Mäcces sind auch geil ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Februar 2009)

Steakhouse Fries und sonst nix! Bei McDoof sind die Dinger meistens einfach nur lang, dürr, kalt und versalzen und bei Burger King schmecken sie genau wie diese doofen Zwiebelringe >.<


----------



## Syane (10. Februar 2009)

Das hier ist aber schon der Pommes MC/BK Thread und nicht ...wer geht lieber woanders essen Thread x)


----------



## Macta (10. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe ja allgemein lieber zu McDonald's,
einfach auf Grund des Royal TS, der ist einfach zum
dahinschmelzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei der Big KIng XXL bei Burger King
auch nicht schlecht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Burger King hat auch den Vorteil,
dass ich jedenfalls dort für den gleichen Preis eher satt werde,
was nicht nur an den permanenten Gutscheinen liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei den Pommes ist der ungeschlagene Meister ganz klar
Burger King.
Die sind einfach perfekt gesalzen, haben die richtige Länge
und es schleicht sich ab und zu ein Kartoffel-Dings ein (hab gerade
keinen Plan wie die heißen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die die beim Restaurant dabei sind.
> Das Schnellimbis Zeug ist mist^^


Was hast du denn für nen Geschmack?^^ Die Pommes von McDonalds sind die besten Pommes auf der Welt!


----------



## Mishua (10. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich gar kein Pommes-Typ, lieber Reis, Nudeln, Kartoffelecken. Wenn ich allerdings doch mal Pommes esse, dann am liebsten die von Burger King... oder diese großen holländischen Pommes in der Papiertüte <3


/100% sign

holländische pommes ftw <3

btt: ...ich ess nich so oft mcdonalds...und schon garnich pommes von mcD... schmecken nich....
burgerking is schon besser ... aber am besten holland oder restaurant


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für nen Geschmack?^^ Die Pommes von McDonalds sind die besten Pommes auf der Welt!


Da kann ich genau so gut Salz auf ein Stück nassen Karton  streuen und das dann essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (10. Februar 2009)

Burger King FTW..


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da kann ich genau so gut Salz auf ein Stück nassen Karton  streuen und das dann essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Macht das nicht jeder? oO


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für nen Geschmack?^^ Die Pommes von McDonalds sind die besten Pommes auf der Welt!


Ahja.... sagt wer?
Die dinger schmecken nicht, bei beiden Fast Foot läden 
Entweder Restaurant Pommes, oder die McCain pommes (nicht aus der Friteuse!)


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Macht das nicht jeder? oO


Es würde dich sicher umhauen, wie viele Leute keinen Karton essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Es würde dich sicher umhauen, wie viele Leute keinen Karton essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich beantworte es einfach mit deinem Usertitel -> Enough^^


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Da kann ich genau so gut Salz auf ein Stück nassen Karton  streuen und das dann essen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omg, was bist du für eine?


----------



## dalai (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich die des BK relativ gut, nur sind die Burger dort zum kotzen... 
Beim Mac sind nur gut wenn sie gerade frisch sind, sonst sind sie schlapp und haben keinen guten geschmack. Wenn ich in den Mac gehe dann gehts mir eigentlich nur darum einen Burger oder Chicken Nuggets zu essen (Nuggets mit Currysauce ftw!), die Pommes sind für mich Beilage.

Schon mal Karton fritiert? Schmeckt sicher mit etwas salz ganz gut... Muss ich mal im Mac fragen: "Eine Karton-menu mit medium Cola gerne" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> omg, was bist du für eine?


Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen geschmack, und ich muss ihr recht geben, die pommes von Mc Donalds sind einfach nur eklig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen geschmack, und ich muss ihr recht geben, die pommes von Mc Donalds sind einfach nur eklig.



Eure Meinung... gibt genug Leute die die Pommes dort gerne essen und denen die schmecken...


----------



## Lisutari (10. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> omg, was bist du für eine?


Damit mein ich, die sind extrem dünn, irgenwie wässrig und hängen durch wie naja, ein Naases Stück Karton...Mit Salz. Vieeel Salz.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Ich war erst kürzlich im McDonalrd und hab Pommes Frites geknapper mit Cheesburger und Icetea

Fazit: Burger war gut MIT Gurke! Icetea war scehisse...und ich kenne mich mit icetea aus! Ich liebe Icetea! Pommes schmeckten tatsächlich nach nasssen Karton mit Salz...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Februar 2009)

BK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (10. Februar 2009)

BK > McD in allen Belangen, vor allem seit der Chickenburger 1,39&#8364; kostet...
Pommes sind da natuerlich miteingeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesamt muss ich allerdings sagen, dass auch bei BK die Pommes weit weg vom Ideal sind - Dicke belgische/niederländische Pommes (speciaal) in der spitzen Tüte haben da ganz eindeutig die Nase vorn.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Februar 2009)

Die besten Pommes gibt immernoch beim Kochlöffel! Leider hat der nich so lange auf wie McDoof :/


----------



## Naarg (11. Februar 2009)

Selber stiften, selber fritieren, selber Essen (beim Fehrnsehn) am besten mit Kollegen/Freunden, dann macht das richtig Spaß.
Schmecken tuts auch besser. Optimal für ne DvD Nacht oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (11. Februar 2009)

definitiv backofen kartoffel wedges mit ober- u. unterhitze gebacken, selbst gewürzt und dann verputzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die von Macces besser. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich sehr gerne extrem salziges Zeug esse.


----------



## Abrox (11. Februar 2009)

Lieber die von Burger King.

Die von McDonalds sind fast so labberig wie die Gurken...


----------



## Arky (11. Februar 2009)

Burger King! Die haben viel mehr geschmack und sind knuspriger als die von Mcdoof!


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Damit mein ich, die sind extrem dünn, irgenwie wässrig und hängen durch wie naja, ein Naases Stück Karton...Mit Salz. Vieeel Salz.


Pommes müssen dünn sein und auch nicht trocken, weil sie sonst alt sein würden... Find die Pommes vom Mägges einfach perfekt. Sie sind dünn, knusprig und schmecken einfach herrlich frisch. Aber es ist halt ne Geschmacksfrage... aber das mit dem Karton finde ich schon etwas beleidigend!...


----------



## Lisutari (11. Februar 2009)

Die von McDonalts find ich überhaupt nicht knackig, die ausm Stakehaus sind am besten, die sind nicht zu dünn, schön knackig und vor allem, sie hängen nicht durch.
Hatte nie vor irgendwem zu beleidigen


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Pommes müssen dünn sein und auch nicht trocken, weil sie sonst alt sein würden... Find die Pommes vom Mägges einfach perfekt. Sie sind dünn, knusprig und schmecken einfach herrlich frisch. Aber es ist halt ne Geschmacksfrage... aber das mit dem Karton finde ich schon etwas beleidigend!...



Den Mcles will ich sehen wo die Pommes knusprig sind, die sind weich und labrig - schmecken aber ein wenig besser als die bei BK' - die bei BK sind dafür knuspriger und schmecken allerdings nach nichts. Fazit: Die Fritten sind in beiden Läden totale grottig.


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Pommes müssen dünn sein und auch nicht trocken, weil sie sonst alt sein würden... Find die Pommes vom Mägges einfach perfekt. Sie sind dünn, knusprig und schmecken einfach herrlich frisch. Aber es ist halt ne Geschmacksfrage... aber das mit dem Karton finde ich schon etwas beleidigend!...


Bei welchen Mc´D gibt es knusprige und frische Pommes?
Und zu den Karton:
Wieso, es ist ein Eindruck wie einen die Pommes schmecken.


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Den Mcles will ich sehen wo die Pommes knusprig sind, die sind weich und labrig - schmecken aber ein wenig besser als die bei BK' - die bei BK sind dafür knuspriger und schmecken allerdings nach nichts. Fazit: Die Fritten sind in beiden Läden totale grottig.


Also ich kenne viele, die sagen, dass die pommes vom McDonalds latschig sind usw. (war früher eig. auch so...) - aber McDonalds entwickelt sich auch weiter und zur Zeit sind die Pommes echt sehr gut! Zum BurgerKing: Finde überhaupt nicht, dass die nach nichts schmecken. xD Finde die da sogar sehr kartoffelig.^^

,,Bei welchen Mc´D gibt es knusprige und frische Pommes?" - Also beim McDonalds am Karlsruher Hauptbahnhof und bei dem am Saturn gibts knusprige Pommes.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2009)

bei BK schmecken sie mir net
dafür hängts bei Mac bei uns voll an der Tageszeit.
zur stoßzeit sind sie labrig, wenn man abends oder morgens hingeht sind sie einfach nur perfekt^^
meist kriegt man noch mehr als sonst ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2009)

Burger King die schmecken wenigstens


----------



## Toddy37 (11. Februar 2009)

ALSO DIESE UMFRAGE IST SINNLOS!!! 
GANZ KLAR BURGER KING !!!!!
Warum?
Weil sie um einiges! knusperer sind als die von MC und dadurch einfach cooler sind !


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> ALSO DIESE UMFRAGE IST SINNLOS!!!
> GANZ KLAR BURGER KING !!!!!
> Warum?
> Weil sie um einiges! knusperer sind als die von MC und dadurch einfach cooler sind !


Nur weil sie ,,knusperer" sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie besser sind. Kommt viel mehr auf den Geschmack drauf an und die vom Mägges sind auch nicht sooo labrig. McDonalds > Burger King!!


----------



## claet (12. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nur weil sie ,,knusperer" sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie besser sind. [..] und die vom Mägges sind auch nicht sooo labrig.



lol find ich ne geniale aussage xD

naja was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. angeregt von dem großartigen thread bin ich gestern mal ins KFC gegangen. die pommen da sind ähnlich gut wie die im BK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Also, ich persönlich find edie Burgerking-Pommes besser, aber leider is hier keiner in der Näheren Umgebung...


----------



## Kasdeja (12. Februar 2009)

Mäcces. Wenn sie mal warm dort sind ,)


----------



## -RD- (12. Februar 2009)

Da es bei mir in der Umgebung 2x McD (Germering, FF gibt und der nächste BK erst in Pasing steht, stellt sich die Frage eigentlich sowieso nicht. Zumal ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie wirklich darauf geachtet habe, ob die Pommes da nun anders schmecken.

Aber ich wähle jetzt mal McD. Außerdem muss ich dort nicht erst überlegen, wie die Burger heißen. Als ich das letzte Mal bei ´nem BK war habe ich verständislose Blicke geernet, als ich einen Royal TS bestellt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Als ich dann meinte, ob sie ein Konkurrenz-Gegenstück zum TS hätten, haben sie noch dümmer geschaut.


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

mcD ist der klassiker, da ess ich lieber


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

Also wie ich sehe hat wohl BurgerKing in der Umfrage gewonnen, da er jezz schon einige Zeit ein bissle mehr Punkte Hat als Mc Doof.

WAr ein knappes Rennen aber schliesslich siegt Burger King mit einer Nasenlänge Vorsprung!
Zu schade das die Holländer nicht teilnehmen durften....


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich zwischen den beiden wählen 'muss', dann die von Burger King. Auch die Burger finde ich da besser als die von McD. Kann aber sein, dass ich früher einfach mal zuviele davon gegessen hab, da es damals noch keinen BK in unserer Nähe gab.

Wenn ich das Ganze ausweiten dürfte, würde ich ne Kebab-Bude auswählen, die in meiner Nähe steht. Die macht so spezielle Pommes namens 'Twister' das sind gekringelte Pommes. Dazu ihre hausgemachte Sauce (ähnlich einer Coktail-Sauce)... oh.... *sabber*
Ich ess eindeutig zu viel Fast-Food -.-


----------



## judgmentday (16. Februar 2009)

haha ich finds gut das auch dieses kapitel und damit auch die frage die generationen beschäftigte geklärt ist .. danke an alle und wenn ihr noch mehr wissens wertes habt dann nur her damit !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (16. Februar 2009)

Ich tendier eher zu Pommes aus den Fastfoodläden. Perfekt mit Kebab!


----------

